

I do not speak English, what better way to ask in English? - juniorbnusc

Hello!<p>I&#x27;m from Brazil, and unfortunately I know very little about idiome English.
PS: I admit that it is a failure, &quot;and that must be corrected,&quot; but it sure takes time.
Currently I have used the google translator to translate language text
English to Portuguese. I have achieved great results, but I want to participate
but my english sucks.<p>It is unethical, incorrect, rude, etc., use the google translator to
communicate with people of other languages???<p>There is some other way or another tool to ask questions
in other languages??? Not only pergunas but help in the responses, ie,
also contribute.
Someone could tell me some tips to help solve this problem?<p>Sorry for my bad English, I used google translator.<p>thank you
Junior
======
vhf
I don't think it's unethical, but I do think it's kind of rude.

If you're looking for idioms, give bab.la a try :
[http://en.bab.la/dictionary/english-
portuguese/](http://en.bab.la/dictionary/english-portuguese/)

If you're looking to learn/improve your English, take a look at Duolingo :
[http://www.duolingo.com/](http://www.duolingo.com/) \-- it even supports
Brazilian Portuguese.

If you really want to understand the links posted on HN and contribute to the
discussion, learning some English is obviously the way to go. Make the effort,
it's well worth it !

Good luck

(I'm not a native english speaker. I learned by watching US TV series with
english subtitles, pausing the video every single word I did not know to look
it up on wordreference.com. I eventually didn't need the subtitles anymore.)

------
slater
I don't think it's unethical or rude, but Google Translate isn't perfect, and
the translation will be incorrect sometimes. The worst you have to worry about
is being made fun of a bit when Google Translate completely mangles a word or
phrase ;-)

------
snori74
Bem, eu estou vindo na direção oposta - Eu sei que não Português em tudo,
apenas Inglês e um pouco de espanhol Google Translate é a única maneira que eu
tenho para COMUNICAÇÃ para você -.. E é muito bom um truque, é a traduzir
novamente para verificar.

------
throw_away
what if you just wrote markup to explain what's going on. this explains to
everybody what is going on & makes it so you don't have to apologize each
time.

<machine-translated>

Eu quero falar com tantas pessoas quanto possível e eu não quero que ninguém
se sinta mal

</machine-translated>

